# Are there usually Brazilian Rainbow Boas at IHS shows?



## Stalwartpigeon (6 mo ago)

Hi guys  my first post on here. I’m looking to buy my first snake and I really want a Brazilian Rainbow Boa. I’ve done my research and I have bought most of the stuff I need to set up an enclosure for my new baby. The only issue is actually sourcing one in my area? Literally can’t find one anywhere in any shop in or around Glasgow, they’re all sold out and don’t know any breeders in the area who still have snakes available. I know the IHS show in Manchester is coming up on september 4th but I don’t want to make the trip all the way from Glasgow to not find one there either. So those of you who’ve been to shows before are they usually available there?

tdlr; can’t source a Brazilian Rainbow Boa in my area. Are they usually available at IHS shows?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

There are some for sale in our snake classifieds incidentally 

PS 
If you do manage to get one make sure you understand their needs as regards humidity levels .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stalwartpigeon (6 mo ago)

Zincubus said:


> There are some for sale in our snake classifieds incidentally
> 
> PS
> If you do manage to get one make sure you understand their needs as regards humidity levels ..
> ...


I didn't know people advertized here, I'll have a look thanks! I'd rather not courier one if possible though and if they're usually available at shows I can get a night out in Manchester on the saturday as wel  just not worth the trip if I get no snake out of it haha

As to the humidity stuff, no worries. I've done my research I know what I'm getting into. I've wanted a snake since I was like 4, I'm 26 now so I had a lot of time to decide which species I want and to do all the research I could possibly do haha


----------



## Stalwartpigeon (6 mo ago)

Zincubus said:


> There are some for sale in our snake classifieds incidentally
> 
> PS
> If you do manage to get one make sure you understand their needs as regards humidity levels ..
> ...


Had a look in the classifieds, unfortunately they're all adults. I want one to raise and work with myself. Most of them are collection only anyway and the majority of them way down south and I don't own a car


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

It's impossible to say.
Shows are for hobby breeders too sell their surplus offspring. There is no pre show list of whose selling what.
Generally, they are less likely to be found there.
Now if you are looking for a royal, Boa imperator, or hognose, you'll find one!
It's a bit a of a gamble, especially with a long round trip. That said, if you are looking to get into reptiles, it's probably worth it as it's the only decent sized show in the UK now.
Using couriers isn't an issue, just make sure it's a reputable DEFRA licenced courier. They are well set up for safely transporting herps across the UK. Its possible that you would have a slightly higher cost from England, but not as bad as if you are up in Edinburgh.
Brazilians are beautiful snakes, just make sure you can provide the high humidity and ample ventilation.


----------



## Stalwartpigeon (6 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> It's impossible to say.
> Shows are for hobby breeders too sell their surplus offspring. There is no pre show list of whose selling what.
> Generally, they are less likely to be found there.
> Now if you are looking for a royal, Boa imperator, or hognose, you'll find one!
> ...


Thanks for the reply man! I have had a look online as well, on morphmarket and stuff. There just seems to be a shortage for some reason. I found some Columbians but I don't like their coloration personally. The ones listed here are all adult Brazilians but I want one at most a few months old, and I can't seem to find one any anywhere. I'll head over to the show anyway and see what's up, never been to Manchester so it's an opportunity to see it and enjoy the legendary nightlife on Saturday haha

If I find a seller online before the show I'll definitely order and get one delivered. I saw some ads earlier on pets4homes or preloved and those kinds of sites. I've never heard of those websites before are there genuine sellers there or is it like dodgy?


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

I would suggest signing up to ‘BookFaced’ and join something like IHS group, then putting out interest for BRBs. 
Breeders can converse via private message, but no sales on the group!

Can also try posting here, Preloved, Freeads. And go on Morphmarket. Expect a bit of hassle and suspicious replies (especially LovedPre and AdsFree) and just field through to the more legit options, be patient.

If you can secure an agreement with a breeder for IHS Manch show, September, you can then use the exchange room, they don’t necessarily have to have booked a table.

Personally, I would prefer to view the litter and the parents, but for that you would need to hold out for a Glasgow breeder whom you can visit.

There is a lady in Bristol area who had a second litter this year. Good chance she and her partner might go to IHS. Think there was an ad on LovedPre?


----------



## Stalwartpigeon (6 mo ago)

Swindinian said:


> I would suggest signing up to ‘BookFaced’ and join something like IHS group, then putting out interest for BRBs.
> Breeders can converse via private message, but no sales on the group!
> 
> Can also try posting here, Preloved, Freeads. And go on Morphmarket. Expect a bit of hassle and suspicious replies (especially LovedPre and AdsFree) and just field through to the more legit options, be patient.
> ...


hahaha you literally just replied to what I asked ian that was serendipitous XD Yeah morphmarket has none. I'll filter through pets4homes, preloved and them and see what looks legit. If they don't offer courier then I can ask them if they're going to the show. Thanks for letting me know that was an option I had no idea! I'm learning a lot about sales and stuff over the last week since I decided to start trying to source one. 

I would also ideally have liked to see the litter and the parents though. You know I might actually call a couple of shops in Edinburgh before deciding to purchase online cuz it's barely an hour away by train, at least I could ask if they know any breeders on the east coast that have litters.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Stalwartpigeon said:


> Thanks for the reply man! I have had a look online as well, on morphmarket and stuff. There just seems to be a shortage for some reason. I found some Columbians but I don't like their coloration personally. The ones listed here are all adult Brazilians but I want one at most a few months old, and I can't seem to find one any anywhere. I'll head over to the show anyway and see what's up, never been to Manchester so it's an opportunity to see it and enjoy the legendary nightlife on Saturday haha
> 
> If I find a seller online before the show I'll definitely order and get one delivered. I saw some ads earlier on pets4homes or preloved and those kinds of sites. I've never heard of those websites before are there genuine sellers there or is it like dodgy?


Pets4homes and preloved are usually fairly safe to use. They are well established sites.
Brazilians are less seen than Columbians because they shot up in price. Colombians are heavier bodied, much more drab, and in my experience, vicious.
Brazilians have jumped from around £45 each from a private breeder to £150. That now is the going rate for them.


----------



## Stalwartpigeon (6 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> Pets4homes and preloved are usually fairly safe to use. They are well established sites.
> Brazilians are less seen than Columbians because they shot up in price. Colombians are heavier bodied, much more drab, and in my experience, vicious.
> Brazilians have jumped from around £45 each from a private breeder to £150. That now is the going rate for them.


Yeah was expecting to pay anywhere between 150-200, and I budgeted for a courier to Scotland which should be around 65 just in case. I messaged that Bristol you mentioned, found her ad on preloved, the babies look great! I'll wait and see what she says. Thanks for the tip


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Impossible to say yes or no to whether they'll be any at the shows, but they are an often bred species so it is likely. The IHS show FB group is a good place for adverts, along with the classifieds section on here. More ads appear nearer the show. 

It's quite early in the season for boa babies, most are born around now or have been born and are not yet established. September to November is the best time of year for finding baby snakes, regardless of species. 

The courier we use goes up to Scotland, sent some animals up that way recently with no issues. I believe the cost was £60+ depending on how far into Scotland it was. Reptilecourier.eu is the guy we use.


----------

